# Moody



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was looking through some pictures and came across this one of Harley and had to laugh. He had just been reprimanded for something (can’t remember what) and he was sulking! No matter how much I called his name or tried to get his attention, he was not going to give me the time of day! 

Does anyone else notice any sulking when their baby doesn’t get their own way?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie often does. I never really reprimand her or Catcher so that isn't the reason.. she just gets moody sometimes. Catcher, however, is just always a happy-go-lucky guy and never sulks.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I was told that girl maltese can be a little stubborn and can sulk. Once in a while Lacey can get a little moody...I just figure we are going through the teenage years, she reminds me of my husbands daughter...she is 19 can be really moody at times.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jul 23 2005, 07:29 PM
> *I was told that girl maltese can be a little stubborn and can sulk.  Once in a while Lacey can get a little moody...I just figure we are going through the teenage years, she reminds me of my husbands daughter...she is 19 can be really moody at times.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83998*


[/QUOTE]

Yes... stubborn... that's Kallie, too!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL!! That's cute. Peanut's the same way. When I tell him it's bath time he looks at me for a good minute, then turns his head away sooo slowly in disgust







He's such a turkey







So far though, Tic doesn't act human like Peanut does.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby has been doing this a lot lately, especially if he is on hubby's recliner and he has to sit down and behave, he gives us the stare then he plops down with his back to us just the same and ignores us completely till he is ready to even acknowledge we are even in the same room. We also get the huffy sigh or grunt to go with the tantrum style flop to the laying position. It is so funny and the more we laugh at him the more he ignores us.














So very funny though.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

haha! Yes, I also get the huffy sighs, it's hysterical!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 23 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Kallie often does. I never really reprimand her or Catcher so that isn't the reason.. she just gets moody sometimes. Catcher, however, is just always a happy-go-lucky guy and never sulks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83995*


[/QUOTE]

LOL!  That sounds just like Sylphide and Shrekkie. Sylphide is a very moody girl...and Shrek is always smiling.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Are girls generally moodier than boys?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup is a full-fledged teenage girl. she is moody as all get-out when things dont go her way. especially when she is NOT the center of EVERYONE'S attention. we recently visited friends, and when one of my friend's maltese came flouncing over to play with me, the buttercup literally walked up to me, made an effort NOT to look my direction, plopped down and would NOT look at me no matter HOW much i called her name or offered her cheerios. i had to laugh, it WAS funny!

sometimes she lets out the full sighs that you can hear in another room, lol. that's usually her way of saying "i'm bored. please entertain me."

ann marie and the "<sigh>







" buttercup


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C is not moody what so ever. She's always cheerful. Sir N, however, can be very moody, which I attribute to his age. It's rough being middle-aged with a young whippersnapper running around.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 23 2005, 11:36 PM
> *Are girls generally moodier than boys?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84028*


[/QUOTE]

It's been said that they are but it probably is just an old wive's tale....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah Kodie can be moody too and hes a boy. He always wants his way... and when he doesnt get it... he will just lay there looking at you with this mad little face on.


----------

